# Change in Stool color



## hollydlzk (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello! I noticed my parakeet poop looked different today than usual, it appears to be more liquid than solid and has a greenish hint to it. I had planned on taking her for her yearly check up next month but is this cause to bring her in sooner? She is acting normal but I know birds can hide issues well! I have not changed the food lately, she is on a mix of the best seed I could find, pellets, and some dried fruits and veggies. She usually doesn't eat anything but the seed though, I have not been able to convert her to a better diet yet. I plan on trying to get her to eat sprouts soon to get a little more nutritional value in there. Any suggestions would be great!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'd suggest you take a look at the information in these links:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/103922-my-birds-droppings-normal.html*


----------

